# Is it possible for someone to talk, after having their neck broken?



## ironpony

For my story, I was just wondering cause after the hero, kills one of the villains, the villain then has to reveal a specific plot secret to the hero, to motivate him further to drive the plot.  But can someone be any shape to explain such a thing with a broken neck before they die, especially when the explanation itself will take at least a few sentences to explain?


----------



## Sleepwriter

You can have cracked vertabrae which is considered broke and still talk.


----------



## ironpony

Okay thanks.  How long till you die after, or would you die?


----------



## Darkkin

It is the severing of the spinal chord that usually results in death from a broken neck.  No electrical signals, no breathing...Results are dependent on the context and location of the injury.


----------



## K.S. Crooks

This is what happened to the Christopher Reeve. He had what is commonly called a hangman's fracture in his neck from a riding accident. He was a full quadriplegic and could speak. For your story perhaps lower the injury to being slightly below the shoulders, resulting in paraplegia. After the villain says their bit have them die from other injuries like internal bleeding or even from something in the environment such as a fire. Being unable to move their legs and wanting to be help by your protagonist could be the reason why they're providing the information. Hope this sparks a few ideas.


----------



## sailorguitar

Yes you can break your neck and still talk and live. My dad was in a car accident... Broke his neck at the first or second vertebrae.... Hes 70 something years old and fine. Just a stiff neck and some other side affects.


----------



## ironpony

I am so sorry to hear about what happened to your father.

If the neck is broken though, will the person die a few minutes later, if he can still talk or would he live?  Basically I want the guy to give up some vital information to the protagonist, and then die, since his death carries the remaining plot, but if he could still talk, would he die?


----------

